# Black Belt article on the Ju-jo



## Stickgrappler (Apr 9, 2003)

i scanned in an article from April 1987 Black Belt and put up to my site.  

http://stickgrappler.tripod.com/weapons/jujo.html 

enjoy! 

just curious, anyone have experience with the Ju-jo or with Dr. John J. Lewis or with ParaCombatives Jujutsu?


----------



## Yari (Apr 9, 2003)

Interessting read.

Sometimes it's fun to read some of the old magasines. Reading the Table of contents shows what was up then...


/Yari


----------



## Stickgrappler (Apr 9, 2003)

yes, i like to include the TOC if i can.


----------

